# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي موضوع متجدد الانتقالات الصيفية لموسم2011..2012

## GSM-AYA

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
 اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   * سوف بادن الله نتطرق لاهم  الانتقالات الصيفية  2011_2012*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اللاعب  : خوسيه ماريا كاليخون بوينو العمر  : 24  الجنسية :  إسباني المركز : مُهاجم  النادي  السابق : إسبانيول النادي الحالي : ريال  مدريد مدة العقد : 5 سنوات   قيمة الصفقة : لم تُحدد  بعد*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الأسم: ثيو يانسن الجنسية: هولندي النادي  السابق: تفينتي الهولندي النادي  الحالي: أياكس أمستردام الهولندي قيمة  الصفقة: 3.2 مليون يورو العقد: حتى 2013*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الإسم / بايانو  الجنسيه / برازيلي  النادي  السابق / باكوش فيريرا البرتغالي  النادي الجديد / فيتوريا غيماريش البرتغالي   المركز / دفاع*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الاسم : جوسيبي روسي من : فياريال الى :  برشلونه صفة الانتقال : كامل*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الآسم / مانويل نوير  العمر / 25  انتقآل من  فريق / شالكه الألماني الى فريق / بايرن ميونيخ  لمدة / 5 سنوآت  المبلغ /  18 مليووون يورو *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الإسم: دييغو ألفيس 
المركز: حارس  
النادي المنتقل منه:الميريا
النادي المنتقل إليه:فالنسيا 
سعر الـصفقة:  لم يعلن *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الإسم / جواو جونكالفيس  الجنسيه / برتغالي   النادي السابق / اوليهانسي البرتغالي  النادي الجديد / سبورتينغ لشبونه  البرتغالي  قيمة الصفقه / إنتهاء اعاره *  
        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الإسم / آيمورو  الجنسيه / فرنسي  النادي  السابق / شاتوريكس الفرنسي  النادي الجديد / براغا البرتغالي  المركز / مدافع *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الإسم / آرتور غوليرمي  الجنسيه / برازيلي   النادي السابق / روما الايطالي  النادي الجديد / بنفيكا البرتغالي   المركز / حارس مرمى *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الإسم / غوليرمي  الجنسيه / برازيلي   النادي السابق / فيزلا البرتغالي  النادي الجديد / براغا البرتغالي   المركز / وسط  نوع الصفقه / انتهاء اعاره*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الإسم :  محمد إيكيجي الجنسية : تركي المركز  : خط وسط الفريق السابق : بايرن ميونيخ  الألماني الفريق الحالي: فيردر بريمن الألماني نوع العقد :  أنتقال بـ  عقد يمتد لـ عام 2015 مقابل خمسه مليون  يورو*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الإسم :  بيوتر تروشوفسكي  العمر : 29 سنة  المركز : وسط  الجنسيه : ألماني  الفريق السابق : هامبورغ الألماني  الفريق  الحالي : إشبيليه الإسباني  نوع العقد : إنتقال  حر لـ مدة 5 سنوات*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الاسم : رينو زيجلر من :  سمبدوريا
الى : جوفنتوس
صفة الانتقال : كامل*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الاسم : تايو من : مارسيليا الى :  اس ميلان صفة الانتقال : كامل*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الاسم : بيرلو من : اس ميلان الى :  اليوفي صفة الانتقال : كامل*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الاسم : فابيانو
من : اشبيليه
الى :  ساوباولو
صفة الانتقال : كامل*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الاسم : آدم  سيمون العمر : 21  عام  الجنسيّة : هنغاري - مجري  المركز : وسـط من : هالاداس المجري   إلى : باليرمو الإيطالي  الصفقة : إنتقال بـ 700 ألف يورو  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الاسم : ألبيرتو  بالوسكي العمر : 21 عام   الجنسية :  إيطالي المركز :  مهاجم من :  جنوى إلى :  الميلان الصفقة : انتقال  كامل*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الإسم : كوري إيفانز الجنسية : إيرلندي المركز : محور  وسط الفريق السابق : مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي الفريق الحالي: هال سيتي الأنكليزي نوع  العقد :  أنتقال بعقد مدته ثلاث  سنوات.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الإسم : مارتن ديميكلس الجنسية :  أرجنتيني المركز : مدافع الفريق  السابق : بايرن ميونيخ الألماني الفريق الحالي:  ملقا الأسباني نوع العقد :  أنتقال بعقد مدته ثلاث  سنوات بـ 3 مليون يورو.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الاسم : توماس كرافت الجنسيّة : ألماني العمر : 22  سنة المركز : حارس النادي  السابق : بايرن ميونخ  النادي الحالي : هيرتا  برلين قيمة الانتقال  : 2 مليون ألف  يورو.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* توماس بيخارت   الجنسيه تشيكي  المركز مهاجم  من FK Jablonec الى  نورينبرغ*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  
الإسم / ديتينهو  
الجنسيه / برازيلي  
النادي  السابق / كورينثيانز البرازيلي  
النادي الجديد / شاختار دونيستيك الاوكراني   
المركز / جناح - مهاجم  
قيمة الصفقه / 7 ملايين يورو    *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الإسم / جواو  جونكالفيس  
الجنسيه / برتغالي  
النادي السابق / اوليهانسي البرتغالي   
النادي الجديد / سبورتينغ لشبونه البرتغالي  
قيمة الصفقه / إنتهاء  اعاره    *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الإسم /  آيمورو  
الجنسيه / فرنسي  
النادي السابق / شاتوريكس الفرنسي   
النادي الجديد / براغا البرتغالي  
المركز / مدافع  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  الإسم / نوليتو   الجنسيه / إسبانيا    النادي السابق / برشلونه الاسباني   النادي الجديد / بنفيكا  البرتغالي   المركز / وسط*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*   الإسم / لويز باولو  " دودو "   الجنسيه / برازيلي   النادي السابق / دينامو زغرب الكرواتي    النادي الجديد / نكلوكومتيفا الكرواتي   المركز / مهاجم *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  الإسم / غوليرمي   الجنسيه / برازيلي   النادي السابق  / فيزلا البرتغالي   النادي الجديد / براغا البرتغالي   المركز / وسط    نوع الصفقه / انتهاء اعاره*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  
الإسم / انيست إينقا 
الجنسيه / كاميروني   
النادي السابق / سترازبورق الفرنسي  
النادي الجديد / نيريقيشازا  البلغاري  
المركز / مهاجم    *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*   الإسم /  كارلينهوس   الجنسيه /  برازيلي   النادي  السابق / فاسكو دا جاما البرازيلي  النادي  الجديد / مودريري البرازيلي   المركز /  دفاع *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  
الإسم / خورخي كازانوفا  
الجنسيه / الاوروجواي   
النادي السابق / جونيور بارانكويلا الكولمبي  
النادي الجديد / بيلا  فيستا الاوروجوياني *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الإسم / بورنو كينتينو  
الجنسيه / الارجنتين   
النادي السابق / سان لورينز الارجنتيني  
النادي الجديد / ايفرتون  التشيلي  
المركز / حارس مرمى *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الإسم / شيخ توري  
الجنسيه / مالي  
النادي السابق /  ستاد مالين المالي  
النادي الجديد / مازيمبي الكونغولي  
المركز / وسط *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*   
الإسم / جوناثان ارينيس 
الجنسيه / المكسيك   
النادي السابق / تيقرز المكسيكي  
النادي الجديد / هيرموسيلو  المكسيكي  
المركز / مهاجم  
نوع الصفقه / اعاره *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الأسم: ثيو  يانسن 
الجنسية: هولندي 
النادي السابق: تفينتي الهولندي 
النادي  الحالي: أياكس أمستردام الهولندي 
قيمة الصفقة: 3.2 مليون يورو 
العقد:  حتى 2013  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*   
الاسم / دوغلاس   
الجنسيه / برتغالي  
النادي السابق / غيماريتش البرتغالي   
النادي الجديد / براغا البرتغالي  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  الإسم / رالف فرهام  الجنسيه /  الماني  النادي السابق / فرانكفورت الالماني  النادي الجديد / شالكة  الالماني المركز / حارس*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  الإسم / ميكيل  الجنسيه /  انجليزي  النادي السابق / تشلسي الانجليزي  النادي الجديد / هامبورغ  الالماني المركز / مدافع*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الإسم / جاسوبو 
الجنسيه /  ايطالي 
النادي السابق / تشلسي الانجليزي (الرديف) 
النادي الجديد /  هامبورغ الالماني
المركز / جناح  ايمن *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* * رفض  لاعب ريال مدريد ريكاردو كاكا للعودة للميلان بعد مفاوضات مع   رئيس الميلان  برلسكوني الذي  طلب من كاكا خفض  راتبه لتسهيل انتقاله إلا  أن اللاعب البرازيلي رفض  عرض الرئيس  معلنا أنه باقي في البرنابيو 
* رفض لاعب ريال مدريد الألماني  مسعود أوزيل عرض مانشستر يونايتد وقرر  البقاء  لنادي ريال مدريد حسب ما افادت به  صحيفة ماركا الاسبانية     
* كريم زياني رسميا في كايزري سبورت التركي   لثلاث مواسم*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  انضم رسما اللاعب المغربي مصطفى لكبير لنادي كالياري
بعد راجت أخبار عديدة حول هدا الانتقال
هاهو كالياري ينهي الامر ويتعاقد معه لمدة 4 سنوات
ووسينضم لكبير لخرجة وبن عطية في الكالشيو ودون
شك ستكون خطوته مهمة نحو تحقيق الهدف الاسمى هو الانضمام للمنتخب 
أمين صبون*

----------


## salihmob

مفيش حد يثبت الموضوع الجميل دا 
تم التثبيت يا بوب ولا يهمك وراك وراك 
الف شكر علي الموضوع المميز

----------


## GSM-AYA

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة salihmob 					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _مفيش حد يثبت الموضوع الجميل دا 
تم التثبيت يا بوب ولا يهمك وراك وراك 
الف شكر علي الموضوع المميز    [gdwl]شكرا لك حبيبي على المرور  + التتبيت[/gdwl]_

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اللاعب : نوري كاظم شاهين
العمر : 22  
الجنسية : تركي
المركز :  وسط 
النادي السابق : بوروسيا دورتموند  الالماني
النادي الحالي : ريال مدريد الاسباني
قيمة الصفقة : 10 مليون يورو 
مدة العقد:  6 سنوات*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اللاعب : خوسيه ماريا كاليخون بوينو
العمر : 24 
الجنسية :  إسباني
المركز : مُهاجم 
النادي السابق : إسبانيول
النادي الحالي  : ريال مدريد
مدة العقد : 5 سنوات  
قيمة الصفقة : لم تُحدد بعد*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  
الاسم. ميروسلاف كلوزه 
النادي السابق. بايرن ميونيخ 
النادي  الحالي. لاتسيو 
الجنسية. الماني 
المركز هجوم*

----------


## GSM-AYA

**  * الاسم / أدريان لوبيز .*  * المركز / هجوم . *  * العمر / 23 سنة .*  * الجنسية / إسباني  .*  * النادي السابق / ديبورتيفو لاكورنيا الإسباني  .*  * النادي الحالي / أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الاسم / فيرنانديز غابي . 
المركز / وسط .  
العمر / 27 سنة . 
الجنسية / إسباني  . 
النادي السابق / ريال سرقسطة الإسباني .  
النادي الحالي / أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني .
نوع  الصفقة / شراء عقد . 
قيمة الصفقة /لم  يعلن عنها . 
مدة العقد / لم يُعلن عنها  .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الأسم / إبراهيما بالدي .* *
المركز / هجوم .
العمر /  20 سنه .
الجنسيه / سنغالي .
النادي السابق / أتلتيكو مدريد .
النادي الحالي / أوساسونا.
نوع الصفقة / شراء عقد .
قيمة الصفقة / لم يعلن عنها .
مدة العقد / ثلاث سنوات .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

** *
الأسم /**كوكي**.* *المركز / دفاع  .* *العمر / 24 سنه  .* *الجنسيه / إسباني.* *النادي السابق / * *رايو  فايكانو**.* *النادي الحالي / إشبيلية الإسباني .  * *نوع  الصفقة / شراء عقد  .* *قيمة  الصفقة / لم يعلن عنها  .* *مدة  العقد /* *حتى 2015**  .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

**   *
الأسم / لويس فابيانو  .* *المركز / هجوم  .* *العمر / 30 سنه  .* *الجنسيه / برازيلي  .* *النادي السابق / إشبيلية الإسباني  .* *النادي الحالي / ساوباولو البرازيلي .  * *نوع  الصفقة / شراء عقد  .* *قيمة  الصفقة / 7 ملايين و 200 ألف يورو  .* *مدة  العقد / سنتين  .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

**    *الأسم /جيريمي تولالان  .* *المركز / وسط  .* *العمر / 27 سنه  .* *الجنسيه / فرنسي.* *النادي السابق / ليون  الفرنسي.* *النادي الحالي / ملقا الإسباني .  * *نوع  الصفقة / شراء عقد .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

**    *الأسم /رود فان نيستلروي  .* *المركز / هجوم  .* *العمر / 35 سنه  .* *الجنسيه / هولندي.* *النادي السابق / هامبورغ  الألماني.* *النادي الحالي / ملقا الإسباني .  * *نوع  الصفقة / شراء عقد  .* *قيمة  الصفقة / لم يعلن عنها  .* *مدة  العقد / لم يعلن عنها  .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

حميد التينتوب إلى ريال  مدريد   
ذكر نادي ريال مدريد، وصيف بطل الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم، امس الخميس أن  الدولي التركي حميد 
التينتوب، لاعب وسط بايرن ميونيخ الألماني وقع عقداً معه  لأربع سنوات. ولم يعط ريال مدريد أي 
تفاصيل في بيان مقتضب على موقعه في شبكة  الانترنت حول صفقة التينتوب (28 عاماً) الذي انتهى 
عقده مع الفريق البافاري ولم  يكلف النادي الملكي كثيراً. 
يذكر أن حميد التينتوب انتقل من شالكه إلى بايرن  ميونيخ 2007 لثلاثة موسم حتى 2010 ومدد عقده 
موسماً إضافياً. وكان ريال مدريد  ضم في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر التركي الآخر نوري شاهين من 
بوروسيا دورتموند، بطل  ألمانيا مقابل 10 ملايين يورو. ويعتبر البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو، مدرب 
ريال  مدريد، أن أسلوب التينتوب القوي سيعطي فريقه قوة في وسط الملعب، حسب الصحافة  الاسبانية.

----------


## GSM-AYA

بايرن يضم هداف دوري الدرجة  الثانية   
أعلن ناديا بايرن ميونيخ صاحب المركز الثالث في ترتيب الدوري  الألماني لكرة القدم، واينرجي كوتبوس 
امس الخميس أن الأول ضم مهاجم الثاني نيلز  بيترسن أفضل هداف في الدرجة الثانية. وكان بيترسن 
(22 عاماً) الذي يدافع عن  ألوان اينرجي كوتبوس منذ 2009، سجل 25 هدفاً لفريقه هذا الموسم. 
ووقع بيترسن  مع الفريق البافاري عقداً لمدة 3 سنوات، وقدرت قيمة الصفقة ما بين 2.5 و3 ملايين  يورو.
وقد يكون بيترسن الخيار الثالث في الفريق أو حتى الرابع بوجود المهاجمين  ماريو غوميز متصدر ترتيب 
الهدافين في الدوري (28 هدفاً)، والكرواتي ايفيكا  اوليتش العائد من إصابة، وميروسلاف كلوزه الذي ينتهي 
عقده أواخر أيار/مايو  الحالي ومن المتوقع تمديده عاماً جديداً.

----------


## GSM-AYA

فالنسيا يتعاقد مع الحارس ألفيش   
أعلن نادي فالنسيا الإسباني لكرة القدم امس الخميس أنه تعاقد مع  البرازيلي دييغو ألفيش حارس مرمى ألميريا 
الهابط لدوري الدرجة الثانية، وذلك في  صفقة لم يكشف عن قيمتها. وكان ألفيش (25عاماً) حارس المرمى 
الأساسي لألميريا  منذ صعود الفريق إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى في عام 2007. وأصبح ألفيش ، الذي يتمتع  
بمهارة من نوع خاص في التصدي لضربات الجزاء، على رأس عدة لاعبين سيرحلون عن  صفوف ألميريا 
بعدما هبط للدرجة الثانية. 
وقال مانويل لورينتي رئيس نادي  فالنسيا أيضاً أنه جرى تمديد عقد حارس المرمى فيسنتي غويتا حتى عام
2013. وسيسعى  فالنسيا، الذي حسم المركز الثالث في الدوري الإسباني لصالحه وضمن التأهل المباشر  
لدوري أبطال أوروبا، للاستغناء عن خدمات حراسه الثلاثة سيزار سانشيز وميغيل  أنخيل مويا ورينان 
بريتو.

----------


## GSM-AYA

راوول يتجه لتمديد عقده ويحن للمنتخب  الإسباني   
أكد الدولي الإسباني السابق راوول غونزاليز امس الخميس أنه على  وشك أن يمدد عقده مع نادي شالكه 
الألماني لكرة القدم موسماً إضافياً حتى 2013،  وأنه يرغب بالعودة إلى منتخب إسبانيا. وقال راوول 
(33 عاماً)، أفضل هداف في  تاريخ دوري أبطال أوروبا (71 هدفاً)، “إن التمديد ممكن جداً. عائلتي وأنا 
نعيش  حياة جيدة في غيلسنكيرشن. لقد كان موسماً رائعاً على الصعيد الرياضي”. 
وكان  راوول انضم إلى شالكه الصيف الماضي لمدة موسمين حتى 2012 بعد أن أمضى 16 موسماً مع  
ريال مدريد الإسباني، وساهم في تأهله إلى نهائي كأس ألمانيا بتسجيله هدف الفوز  الوحيد في مرمى 
بايرن ميونيخ حامل اللقب في نصف النهائي، على أن يواجه دويسبورغ  من الدرجة الثانية السبت في 
المباراة النهائية. من جانبه، قال المدير الرياضي  في شالكه هورست هيلت: “إننا نجري مفاوضات جيدة 
ومنسجمة”. 
على صعيد آخر،  أعرب راوول، صاحب 13 هدفاً مع شالكه، عن استعداده للعودة إلى منتخب إسبانيا بعد  
أكثر من 4 سنوات، وقال في هذا الصدد: “المدرب هو من يقرر”. يذكر أن راوول خاض  102 مباراة 
دولية مع منتخب بلاده ودافع عن ألوان بلاده للمرة الأخيرة في 7  تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2006 وسجل
44 هدفاً دولياً.

----------

